# PSVT (427.0) versus SVT (427.89)



## dbarton (Mar 18, 2011)

Can anyone give me advice on what documentation, other than the word paroxysmal, supports the assignment of PSVT or SVT? I need something to educate physicians with. Apparently, based on my research, these are the same condition and in ICD-10 will be the same code. But for now, in ICD-9 they are different codes. We get paid differently for each of these diagnoses in Risk Adjustment and I am trying to avoid an appearance of upcoding under ICD-9.  I appreciate any insight you can provide. Thanks.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 18, 2011)

Paroxysmal supraventricular tachycardia (PSVT) is episodic, with an abrupt onset and termination. I would look for sudden onset documentation or an EKG or rhythm strip that shows the patient's baseline rhythm converting to PSVT. If the provider only documented SVT with the above notation, I would query him.


----------

